# Protein shake replacement



## tallcall (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone has ever tried to replace a protein shake in their diets. I'm trying to replace whey protein with real food, but I need to know if there is a way to keep my protein consumption up and the calories low.

The stickies only show how to make shakes with protein powder, not much on alternatives, so I was wondering if anyone knew how to do this. Just trying to save a little money (although it really is not that expensive).

Temporarily I'm just going to try to eat turkey and some roast beef in the place of the protein shake (this option seems much more expensive since I always double up on the protein shake to get 48 grams of protein for about 220 calories).

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whey is probably the most economical bet.

If you want to replace the meal with whole foods.  The there is a wide arrange of foods to chose from.

Chicken, Eggs, Turkey, Ground Beef, Steak, Bison, Elk, Deer, Fish.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I thought so.

With the whole foods option, I'm thinking I'll be going through a lot of meat to get the amount of protein I can get in one shake.

Alright, I'll just have to get some more this afternoon.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used eggs in the past...probably the cheapest option to a shake. Only issue is you will be eating like 16 whites to get the same 48 grams...That kinda blows.

Could just eat a decent sized chicken breast.

Actually after giving this more thought I would use a milk and egg protein for a meal replacement. It will take your body longer to break it down compared to whey. So I think it would make a better meal replacement than whey. I would keep whey for post workouts. I know whey is cheaper, but I don't think its your best option.


----------

